# New Arc Flash Containment Technology



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

flash2010 said:


> Fairly interesting video about this arc flash containment technology:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While this is a very good system the only true application is for new installations. There are much better and economical mitigation options for existing equipment.


----------

